# Rollers or Turbo?



## Fab Foodie (1 Apr 2020)

Dears
I need something for cycle-exercising at home.
In the past I had a very old Turbo system which has pretty much expired. For a while I had an old bike bike permanently set-up on it.

But now in different circumstances am erring towards rollers. Easy to set-up, can use any of my bikes, doesn’t burn through rear tyres, a more realistic cycling experience.

What are peoples thoughts? Am drawn towards rollers, don’t need anything too fancy with loads of electronic schitt.

FF


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 Apr 2020)

Balancing on rollers is an art. I kept falling off! My rollers came with a front wheel support. If you go for rollers, make sure you get one of those as well. It means you can exercise as opposed to learning to use the rollers.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Apr 2020)

Tarmac. Keep it real..

And my favourite joke on the subject courtesy of Viz about 30 years ago.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2020)

Rollers are a lot more realistic BUT a lot harder to get use to imho


But the ones that @Hugh Manatee mentions sound easier


----------



## screenman (1 Apr 2020)

Turbo for me, it get used often and a tyre lasts a few years.


----------



## Saluki (1 Apr 2020)

I shall follow this thread with interest. I am thinking of rollers too.


----------



## HLaB (1 Apr 2020)

I've got both but use my turbo more as I usually do power based interval training and that's easier on the turbo. Virtual reality stuff is easier to follow on the turbo too. The turbo takes up less floor space in my tiny flat as well and is easier to set up for me (its direct drive) and being dd there's no tyre wear.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Apr 2020)

Rollers....if I have to be indoors.Had a turbo and I'd rather stick pins in my eyes ! If you've been on rollers for half a hour you know about it.
I only ever go about 10/15 miles on the rollers and I'm done for.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (1 Apr 2020)

I used my turbo for the first time in about 18 months (I go to the gym and use the bikes there when it`s inclement) yesterday for about an hour. Today, I can barely walk! Why on earth would that happen. FWIW I did just over 600 miles on the road in March


----------



## screenman (1 Apr 2020)

Turbo for me, I first used rollers in about 1970 and for many years after, once the turbo became available that was the end of rollers for me. Funny thinking about it I just had memories of roller racing in the eighties, forgotten all about that.


----------



## screenman (1 Apr 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Rollers....if I have to be indoors.Had a turbo and I'd rather stick pins in my eyes ! If you've been on rollers for half a hour you know about it.
> I only ever go about 10/15 miles on the rollers and I'm done for.



What rollers have you got as I may invest again.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> What rollers have you got as I may invest again.


Think there planet x ones.I bought them of someone for 40 quid.They all look pretty similar to me though ?
I like the way there's no fecking.about with rollers..as in you just get on them with any bike you've got.
I actually payed 25 sorry.These are them.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (1 Apr 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I like the way there's no fecking.about with rollers..as in you just get on them with any bike you've got.



Yes, yes and yes


----------



## CXRAndy (1 Apr 2020)

Get a direct drive turbo, ideally a good one. Try out Zwift.


----------



## Garry A (1 Apr 2020)

It seems that getting a turbo anywhere right now is becoming difficult, a big uptake in indoor cycling due to the virus.


----------



## screenman (1 Apr 2020)

Old bike always on turbo in front of tv, music and kindle, I like to remove barriers as much as possible.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Apr 2020)

Rollers are great fun, as they certainly teach you to concentrate and you also learn to pedal very smoothly. Take your eye off the ball and it can be interesting to say the least 
You wont get the resistance that turbos offer plus also these all singing all dancing ones that hook up to Zwift seem to be all the rage, and very good but at a cost.
I was sure I read somewhere that Evans's had stuck the prices of turbos up considerably in the last couple of weeks due to the increase of sales in them. Also stems from the fact Mr Ashley and his Sports Direct empire are their owners.


----------



## DCLane (1 Apr 2020)

An oldie now, given this was me on crutches just over 2 years ago, but my son on rollers:





He's got a smart turbo now as well, but much prefers his rollers.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Apr 2020)

I love rollers, and if you spin them up and push on past the 1hr mark then boy do you know about it!

Get the ear plugs in and get cruising, with practice you can even sit back and take a drink non-handed when you need a breather. If I end up digging them out I will post a vid


----------



## Zipp2001 (1 Apr 2020)

I lived on roller for many, many years as my winter training program.


----------



## Seevio (2 Apr 2020)

Out of rollers and turbo, it's rollers every time but neither is close to a smart trainer.


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Apr 2020)

Agreed, rollers over a dumb trainer, but a smart trainer is significantly more versatile and interesting for me. What I need is smart rollers.


----------



## Globalti (2 Apr 2020)

How do rollers provide resistance?


----------



## BalkanExpress (2 Apr 2020)

I picked up a cheap turbo from decathlon just before our lockdown started here in abelgium. Not had to use it yet as we ate still allowed to ride outdoors for exercise, 

Given my bike handling skills, i’d probably end up in A&E if I tried rollers


----------



## jay clock (2 Apr 2020)

With rollers what happens when the bike skids sideways off the back? Presumably the tyre hits the floor and you shoot forward?


----------



## TissoT (2 Apr 2020)

Globalti said:


> How do rollers provide resistance?


They don't .... Manly used to warm up on.


----------



## DCLane (2 Apr 2020)

jay clock said:


> With rollers what happens when the bike skids sideways off the back? Presumably the tyre hits the floor and you shoot forward?



Usually with a black mark  They don't go that far as you're not actually moving and both wheels are unlikely to come off at the same time.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Apr 2020)

Rollers...a bit like clip in pedals for me.Your more than likely going to have some sort of mishap sooner or later.All part of the fun isn't it ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Old bike always on turbo in front of tv, music and kindle, I like to remove barriers as much as possible.



Do you find your bike crashes through them otherwise?


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Apr 2020)

Globalti said:


> How do rollers provide resistance?


It seems you can get magnetic adjustable resistance, but other than that it's a function of the tyre pressure/deformation on the narrow roller plus the energy also to turn the front wheel at speed. Clearly by using the gears enough resistance is possible for a reasonable work-out.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Apr 2020)

This is coming-up as my fave at the moment....

https://tacx.com/product/galaxia/


----------



## screenman (2 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> This is coming-up as my fave at the moment....
> 
> https://tacx.com/product/galaxia/



Post a video of the first few times you ride them please. I am suprised how many say rollers as I know a hell of a lot of people in this cycling game and none ride rollers, a lot have done like myself but all have switched, but what ever takes your fancy. I found the rolers made it harder to do times efforts, or watch tv etc, I could take a jersey off whilst riding them in my early days though.


----------



## Globalti (2 Apr 2020)

So if I was to attach something like stiff cards to the front wheel spokes, aligned across the width of the bike, would air resistance turn the rollers into a fan trainer?

I quite fancy one of these new-fangled gravel trainers actually: https://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/7963...launched-for-those-missing-the-great-outdoors


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Apr 2020)

Globalti said:


> So if I was to attach something like stiff cards to the front wheel spokes, aligned across the width of the bike, would air resistance turn the rollers into a fan trainer?
> 
> I quite fancy one of these new-fangled gravel trainers actually: https://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/7963...launched-for-those-missing-the-great-outdoors


Yes on the cards!
The Gravelator looks like an April Fools joke....


----------



## Globalti (2 Apr 2020)

Shurely not FF? It's on the internet so it must be true.


----------



## bitsandbobs (2 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> This is coming-up as my fave at the moment....
> 
> https://tacx.com/product/galaxia/



I've a more basic set of tacx roller (Antares?). Decent quality product.


----------



## Proto (4 Apr 2020)

TissoT said:


> They don't .... Manly used to warm up on.



You can buy a small magnetic resistance unit for Minoura rollers, very similar to resistance units on mag turbo trainers. It clips on and off in seconds. Gives (from memory) 5 levels of resistance, and works very well.

http://www.minoura.jp/english/trainer/rollers/magunit.html

I'm no expert, but have been told that metal rollers give a much better ‘ride’ than plastic rollers. Something do with the smaller diameter? Also quieter, I think.


----------



## Ridgeway (13 Jun 2020)

Picked up a 2nd hand set of Elite rollers last weekend. Have to say that i'm enjoying them much more than the turbo, so easy to just jump on the rollers, no wheel change etc and no faffing around with various apps to connect and dodgy wifi with slow streaming...

Mastering the rollers though, well i'm getting there. Did a 1hr session this evening and really enjoyed it

One thing that i learned is that i need to keep my tyre pressure a bit higher than normal to reduce the bounce on the rear wheel.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jun 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> Picked up a 2nd hand set of Elite rollers last weekend. Have to say that i'm enjoying them much more than the turbo, so easy to just jump on the rollers, no wheel change etc and no faffing around with various apps to connect and dodgy wifi with slow streaming...
> 
> Mastering the rollers though, well i'm getting there. Did a 1hr session this evening and really enjoyed it
> 
> One thing that i learned is that i need to keep my tyre pressure a bit higher than normal to reduce the bounce on the rear wheel.



1 hour! Can barely endure 30 mins!!


----------



## Ridgeway (13 Jun 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> 1 hour! Can barely endure 30 mins!!



The falling off bit keeps it interesting


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jun 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> The falling off bit keeps it interesting


I dented my car bonnet!


----------



## Ridgeway (13 Jun 2020)

The guy i bought them off had them set up in his garage and he said he had bent his rear wiper as he fell once.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Jun 2020)

I’ve been riding on the rollers for a few weeks now and much prefer them to a turbo. I’m already seeing improvements in my pedal stroke and cadence when out on the road.

I think the biggest problem with rollers is that they have virtually no inertia, so when you stop peddling they come to a stop almost immediately. This makes it almost impossible to stop peddling, stand in the pedals and adjust your shorts/undercarriage etc. Consequently, I find I’m limited to one hour sessions as I get too uncomfortable after that due to remaining seated in the same position for so long.

There are rollers that overcome this by having an internal inertia wheel built into the rear roller. They’re made in America by TruTrainer but are very expensive and don’t seem to be available at all in this country. Which is a shame as I’d certainly be tempted by a set. Apparently, they’re the closest thing you can get to riding on the road, but on a trainer.


----------



## Ridgeway (14 Jun 2020)

Yes agree about doing anything whilst on the rollers, so far it's taking me some time to feel comfortable to do even the basics but i'm certain that with time i'll be more stable on them. I often closed my eyes when on the turbo, yesterday i tried it on the rollers  at least my balancing skills are improving


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Jun 2020)

Horses for courses I am a turbo only person as I had a bad motorcycle accident 15 years ago and cant balance on rollers or ride no handed on a normal bike. ( apparently no real physical reason probably just in my head)
My daughter used to race at a high level and rollers were always used mainly just for warm ups before races. Turbo for "proper" training . She rang me a couple of weeks ago to ask for them out of my loft after she has not used them for 3 years as she is now training for iron man and prefers them for endurance type training .
I like my elite axion turbo as it can simulate climbing Dam walls ( supposed to be simulate a 10%) and cant imagine spinning at the same resistance for over a hour, my daughter however finds it preferable. 
Have both as a change might keep you more interested in training.


----------



## Ridgeway (17 Jun 2020)

Tried with higher tyre pressure and it was certainly better, less bounce.

Was a rainy Sunday so what else could i do...

So far as i'm still getting used them i'v been riding with hard flat bottomed shoes "just in case" and half way through Sundays' session i switched to by cycling shoes and i have to say that it was easier to balance, i assume as i must make a certain amount of balance correction through my feet which is being lessened when not being clipped in. The 2nd half of the session was much more comfortable.


----------



## houblon (8 Feb 2021)

Just got my first set of rollers from PlanetX. They arrived at the same time as the snow, bargain! I felt like I was learning to ride a bike again, waiting for Dad to let go of the seatpin. Set up in a narrow corridor, relying less on elbows and more on balancing with the saddle as I get used to it.

Much more fun than a turbo. I could ride at 200W 100RPM in the little ring so hopefully when I'm a bit more confident I can waste more power in the big ring. And when I'm *really* confident I'll be able to take a drink without stopping.


----------



## mattobrien (10 Feb 2021)

I have Cycleops (now Saris) aluminium rollers and use the, quite a bit for training. I bought some rare earth magnets and made a resistance using by attaching them to a metal bar bolted near the rear roller. They enough resistance to about 450/500w before it gets silly.

For me it’s just a bit more like riding a bike and uses more muscles than the turbo.I still use the turbo for some sessions, high power sprints or longer z2 rides etc, the it’s nice to have the choice. My turbo is a Neo 2T.


----------



## AlanW (11 Feb 2021)

Rollers linked up with Zwift, now thats a work out, trust me! Just remember not to learn on the corners........


----------



## houblon (16 Feb 2021)

I've done a few sessions now and it's making me appreciate time on the road if nothing else.

One thing though - I get a terribly sore arse after about an hour of being unable to get out of the saddle, any top tips?


----------



## AlanW (16 Feb 2021)

houblon said:


> One thing though - I get a terribly sore arse after about an hour of being unable to get out of the saddle, any top tips?



Sorry to ask what may seem a daft question, but why cant you get out of the saddle?


----------



## CXRAndy (16 Feb 2021)

houblon said:


> I've done a few sessions now and it's making me appreciate time on the road if nothing else.
> 
> One thing though - I get a terribly sore arse after about an hour of being unable to get out of the saddle, any top tips?



You should have bought a Turbo and rocker board


----------



## I like Skol (16 Feb 2021)

You can get out of the saddle. You can do none handed. Preferably not at the same time!
In my experience it is easier to go none handed than to ride out of the saddle on rollers


----------



## I like Skol (16 Feb 2021)

Just for clarification, it's tricky to ride out of the saddle unless you pedal very smoothly because the bike is trying to jump off the front of the rollers with every pedal stroke.


----------



## houblon (16 Feb 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Just for clarification, it's tricky to ride out of the saddle unless you pedal very smoothly because the bike is trying to jump off the front of the rollers with every pedal stroke.



Yes, I can see (feel) that. I think I'm quite a smooth pedaller already, but to be that good will take some work...


----------



## houblon (16 Feb 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> You should have bought a Turbo and rocker board
> 
> View attachment 574207


A fancy-arsed turbo like that is way beyond my means, but I do have a plain ole Tackx (and from now on, that's the correct spelling, no matter what the manufacturer says ) and that looks like a neat way to make it a bit more humane...is it something you bought, or built?


----------



## CXRAndy (16 Feb 2021)

houblon said:


> A fancy-arsed turbo like that is way beyond my means, but I do have a plain ole Tackx (and from now on, that's the correct spelling, no matter what the manufacturer says ) and that looks like a neat way to make it a bit more humane...is it something you bought, or built?



I built it, material costs £250, a weekends work. 18mm phenolic trailer board, extremely water/sweat resistant


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Feb 2021)

@CXRAndy I am building 3 Rockers myself - fed up with a numb bum after 90 minutes. Unfortunately I told a few friends about my plans so have to make them one each as well. 






Rode a couple of hours at the weekend with the first one 90% complete, my balls are too hard . It is a weird sensation as I cannot help lean into corners in Zwift. I thought it would only take a couple of hours to knock up, but the first one has taken way longer. Cost about £100 each, excluding a few extra tools/toys I needed to purchase.


----------



## CXRAndy (16 Feb 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> @CXRAndy I am building 3 Rockers myself - fed up with a numb bum after 90 minutes. Unfortunately I told a few friends about my plans so have to make them one each as well.
> 
> View attachment 574219
> 
> ...



How many 'balls'are you using? I run 3 each side, but can facilitate 5 Slazenger balls😁 

Its amazing how many friends you have, when they realise you have practical skills

The most expensive piece was my phenolic board. I could've shave over £100 off my costs by using plain 18mm ply.

I went with phenolic trailer board because its non slippy when wet. Ive ridden 5 hours on Zwift, i didn't feel too bad and didn't suffer from arse issues


----------



## houblon (16 Feb 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> How many 'balls'are you using? I run 3 each side, but can facilitate 5 Slazenger balls😁
> 
> Its amazing how many friends you have, when they realise you have practical skills
> 
> ...



Can I be your friend too? 

How's it done, I'm guessing tennis balls are featured somewhere but how does it all hold together?


----------



## CXRAndy (16 Feb 2021)

houblon said:


> Can I be your friend too?
> 
> How's it done, I'm guessing tennis balls are featured somewhere but how does it all hold together?



This was my first generation rocker, a half rocker, same principle for full size

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/turbo-rocker-board.232667/

1 sheet of 8'*4' 18mm thick ply cut to shape.

6 pillow bearings and a solid steel bar of 20-25mm thick 

Make holders for tennis balls, assemble.








Pillow bearing above.


----------



## houblon (16 Feb 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> This was my first generation rocker, a half rocker, same principle for full size
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/turbo-rocker-board.232667/
> 
> ...



You my friend now  thanks for the link.


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Feb 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> @CXRAndy I am building 3 Rockers myself - fed up with a numb bum after 90 minutes. Unfortunately I told a few friends about my plans so have to make them one each as well.
> 
> View attachment 574219
> 
> ...





CXRAndy said:


> How many 'balls'are you using? I run 3 each side, but can facilitate 5 Slazenger balls😁
> 
> Its amazing how many friends you have, when they realise you have practical skills
> 
> ...



I am using 2 balls in total, 5” dodgeballs. I will let air out for the next ride. I went for the phenolic wood too, cheaper to get it delivered from Essex than my local suppliers.


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Feb 2021)

Forgot to post what I made










After a week or so, I made a further edit to make getting to the balls a bit easier.


----------

